# how to update bios of xfx Geforce 7600 GT xxx?



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

hi, my videocard is laggin all my computer... i have a 4600+ 2.4 GHZ amd am2 cpu, 4 GB Ballistix ram, and a s****y mainboard  "MSI K9N Platinum, nForce 570 Ultra". ok .. my computer is very unstable and i believe that the video card may cause this problem but how do i update my video cards bios ? :O


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

how do you mean unstable ? What are the symptoms?

Have you got enough power to run the card? you can download the latest drivers from the nvidia website.


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

the computer laggs sometimes and ingame i got low fps.... trying to install the newest drivers now. thanks :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Sounds to me like your under-powered. What PSU you got?


Try the latest drivers and see if the fps increase.


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

"Apevia 500W" PSU


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

coult it be that i havent configured my bios ?


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

its weird. with once i uninstalled the video drivers my computer stopped lagging  haha


----------



## mnbw727 (Jul 25, 2007)

ive been having issues with my xfx 7600gt, i thought it might be the card but i was running it with 500w and found out that was the problem. i just ordered an other card and psu so ill be running two of the 7600gt's with 700w and it should be just fine.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

If you get the chance bin that Apevia PSU for an Antec trio 550W or the 650W. I have an apevia PSU in my Celeron 2ghz, 6200 etc, and its utter rubbish. That could be causing your lagging etc as the power it puts out is a joke :laugh:


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

thank you... i order a new psu and a direct10x card ;D


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Go for the Antec Trio 650W, and the Geforce 8600GT ( Its DX10 ). Or if you have the cash get the OCZ GamerXtreme and the 8800GTS.


You dont want that Apevia burning out, which could cause other components of your Rig To die.


----------

